

Do you know how bad your features are? - rywalker
http://blog.usercycle.com/behavior-flow-as-a-feature

======
Wevah
Speaking of: Scrolling on this site is really finicky for me on iOS Safari.

~~~
rywalker
Oh wow, you're right... yuck! gotta fix that.

